# How much difference between CT1 and C40?



## MarkS2 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi, 
I picked up a used CT1 last fall locally and have been enjoying it very much. There is a C40 currently on Ebay that would probably give me a better fit. Would I feel much difference in comfort/performance between the 2 bikes? Also, a little nervous about buying a used CF bike....

Thanks, Mark


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't have a C40, but I have a CT1 and C50. All I can say is that they both give a very plush ride and are very spirited. My abilites are far from reaching the performance potential of either bike.


----------



## MarkS2 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I missed out on the C40 but will keep watching for one my size, or a good buy on a C50. It's hard to imagine it being much better than the CT1!

Mark


----------

